
Airbnb to lay off between 1k and 2k employees - philefstat
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/airbnb-plans-significant-layoffs
======
toomuchtodo
Primary thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23083692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23083692)

